# Blood paint



## Lynn

I have used Palenights blood paint and love it. I cant seem to find anything else out there like it but I can't afford to get more.
If you havent seen it, its a water based permanent paint. When dry its shiney and a little transparent. It looks like fresh blood when dry. I have been trying to figure out how to make something similar.
I work on a haunted house for a fund raiser so I have very little budget. So, what do you guys think could be used....?


----------



## LAKE OF THE DEAD

i found the recipe on the Internet that palenight used,i wrote it down but cant find the paper ,and now i cant find the web sight.on the web sight the had about 25 different recipes,


----------



## RoxyBlue

Take a look at this site:

http://www.horrorbid.com/blog/blog1.php/2009/04/16/where-do-you-get-prop-fake-stage-blood

Scroll down the page and there are blood recipes provided. I've not tried any of them, so I can't speak to their effectiveness or cost.


----------



## trentsketch

I'm not sure if it would work, but you might be able to mix acrylics into an appropriate blood color, cut with some white glue and water to make it a bit more transparent and thinner, and finish with a bottle brush-on gloss for the shine you want.


----------



## LAKE OF THE DEAD

roxyblue,that is the formula ,when i saw it last it said that it is the same formula that pailnight uses. it took me 4 hours to find it and then i lost it after i wrote it down ...how long did it take you to find?your the best


----------



## LAKE OF THE DEAD

roxyblue, there is a video of palenight making the blood ,i think it is on modern marvels website


----------



## RoxyBlue

LAKE OF THE DEAD said:


> roxyblue,that is the formula ,when i saw it last it said that it is the same formula that pailnight uses. it took me 4 hours to find it and then i lost it after i wrote it down ...how long did it take you to find?your the best


About 5 minutes of Google searching

I expect there are a lot of blood and blood paint recipes out there, so it probably comes down to experimenting with different mixes to see what gives the best effect.


----------



## daBOOhouse

I was wanting to try out a theory of mine. Most of the custom-mixed latex high-gloss paints in darker colors are semi-translucent as anyone who has ever tried to use them can attest. I am planning on getting a blood red color to see how it looks. If it isn't translucent enough, you can always mix glazing medium with it. 

Anyone try this???


----------



## Plastic Ninja

Perhaps I am ignorant, but on the page roxy linked to, which formula listed on that page is the one used by Palekinght?

Is it the "Permanet blood paint for latex masks" or am I loosing my mind and just don't see the one in question?


----------



## hauntgreenacres

I'm producing my own version of perma blood. I will post some recipes for it once perfected haha. It's cheap to make and drys with a wet fresh look.


----------



## Plastic Ninja

That would be much appreciated. I'm dying here needing fresh blood.


----------



## halloweenroom

*pERMA BLOOD RECIPE*

So as i read through this thread i see people talking about finding Palenight's recipe for Blood.. So does anyone have a link or the basics for making it? Does anyone have the link for the palenight video? Thanks for all the links now:googly:


----------



## Plastic Ninja

I believe from the chatter about the recipe in question, that it is:

Gloss Acrylic Medium (sometimes known as Gloss Sealer)
*
Bright red powder cosmetic pigment.

Not sure though, might try it out and see. I could have the wrong recipe.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Just a side note. When I was corpsing my blucky I found that coloniel cherry stain made the best looking blood I had seen. Semi transparent and with that old blood look to it.
Not sure if this helpls but there it is.


----------



## Plastic Ninja

Bone Dancer said:


> Just a side note. When I was corpsing my blucky I found that coloniel cherry stain made the best looking blood I had seen. Semi transparent and with that old blood look to it.
> Not sure if this helpls but there it is.


As in wood furnish? Like minwax?


----------



## hauntgreenacres

Gloss sealer of any type really and red food coloring. Looks real, drys with a "wet" look and also transparent. Hope this helps... Just takes some patience to get the right color mix.


----------



## Plastic Ninja

hauntgreenacres said:


> Gloss sealer of any type really and red food coloring. Looks real, drys with a "wet" look and also transparent. Hope this helps... Just takes some patience to get the right color mix.


Would the food coloring not go bad? I need permanent blood.


----------



## stagehand1975

I have to do a lot of painting where. i work, I use and oil based safety red for some things. On an ocasion I get some on me. My boss once thought I badly cut my hand once when I got some on my hand. He thought it was real blood. It was rustolium industrial paints in safety red. When it get dirty it looks like a dried up chunky flesh wound.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Plastic Ninja said:


> As in wood furnish? Like minwax?


Yes, in fact I think it was minwax, or somekind of one steep stain. 
When I used it I was putting it over the latex on a corpsed blucky. It was a real OMG moment, it was spot on for the color of meat.


----------



## Plastic Ninja

I have found something that works well, I mixed some mogpog with some acrylic paint. It looks good, but I don't have a good image of dried blood to compare it to.


----------



## Bone Dancer

Let me see your hand. This may hurt just a little bit. lol

When you buy packaged meat at the grocery there is normally a bit of blood in the bottom of the tray its wrapped up on. Just dribble it on some white paper and let it set. Going to the meat market may help you too.


----------



## Allen H

LOL I just found this thread. Im doing a class on blood on saturday. Ive been questing for a perma blood substitute for a year now and finally found it. Its simple and easy. I am making it my youtube post for next wednesday on my channel. Ive done a ton of testing and Im filming at the haunt event on saturday and will edit and post on wednesday.
my channel in case you want to subscribe is here
http://www.youtube.com/user/StiltbeastStudios?feature=mhee


----------

